# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  >  Repeated database errors

## 6StringJazzer

When clicking on thread links in the "Unanswered threads" lists, I frequently have been getting database error screens for the past 4-5 days. I have not kept a record but this seems to be more prevalent on post reports in the Moderators forum.





> Database Error	Database error
> The Excel Help Forum database has encountered a problem.
> Please try the following:
> Load the page again by clicking the Refresh button in your web browser.
> Open the www.excelforum.com home page, then try to open another page.
> Click the Back button to try another link.
> The www.excelforum.com forum technical staff have been notified of the error, though you may contact them if the problem persists.
> 
> We apologise for any inconvenience.

----------


## 6StringJazzer

Example

http://www.excelforum.com/reported-p...tml?highlight=

http://www.excelforum.com/reported-posts/1101950-reported-post-by-jordangardner54.html?highlight=

----------


## 6StringJazzer

Still getting these

http://www.excelforum.com/reported-p...ljmetzger.html

----------

